# Weather Window



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Is next weekend looking to lay down? It's been sooooo long my eyes may be deceiving me. I know it's still a long way but it's the best long range I've seen in months.... We'll see


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Defenatley looks like something different. It has to break adventually.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I have my fingers crossed. may be calling for a crew by the end of the week


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

sho nuff, i am ready to try my knew toy!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thursday Night
North winds 10 to 13 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. 
Friday
Northeast winds 9 to 12 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. 
Friday Night
Northeast winds 7 to 10 knots. Seas 1 foot or less. 
Saturday
East winds 11 to 14 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet.



Going Thurs night if the forecast holds....Friday night looks good but that East wind could make things a little wet on the way back so leaning towards Thurs right now


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Thursday Friday looks like the day, the weekends screwed. Good luck and Catch em up sniper!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck Adam. Hopefully the forecast will hold


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Sat keeps improving on the forecast it may be our first good one this year...


----------

